# I really need cages!



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey . My little mouse Katie just had 12 babies , I know soon they will have to be sexed and seperated and i need at least one new decent cage but i live in the east end of Glasgow so if anyone has any cages they dont want just let me know or even some recommended places to buy a good cage but i cant spend too much though thanks .


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi  I am in Carluke! Not too far  Best premade container for little mice is something like the Duna cages you get at Pets At Home:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/mini-dun ... last-15984

It has plastic sides so the wrigglers can't escape. (most of the barred cages you get in pet shops have spacing that is too wide - fine for a fat adult mouse but the wee'uns can get everywhere.)

Or you can go to your nearest Tesco and get a plastic tub for a fiver, cut a few large windows in it and use cable ties to attach some wire mesh to the holes - Homebase sells sheets of mesh with 6mm spacing (ideal) for around £8.

You can also get reptile terrariums with fine holes so the baby mice can't get out, but most pet shops don't stock them. I believe there's an exotics place in E Glasgow somewhere, maybe it's near you? Neon Gecko I think?

I have used all of the above and have had no problems with escapees.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Agree Kallan the duna is good.


----------



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

that looks like an amazing cage and not too dear ! i really like it , how many mice can i put in there ? 2-3 ? .


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a mother and litter in there, have had up to 5 adults. Though bear in mind the more you put in it the more often you have to clean it out :lol:


----------



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks alot am considering it


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

If you have or know some one with a paypal account, you can usually get ferplast Duna's and savic rody's quite cheaply. Most have little bashes or have the clips holding th lid in place damaged but they still work a treat. I found a couple just now - it will be a lot cheaper buying them from there than getting them new from pets at home:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rody-Hamster-Cage ... 19c53f4d7e
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-Cage-/150 ... 2310800bb1
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hamster-cage-/320 ... 4aaaefd656


----------

